# Mk4 GTI: parking brake lever arm not returning to rest position; however noticed 2 version or rear caliper w/ & w/o spring



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Mk4 GTI: parking brake lever arm not returning to rest position; however noticed 2 versions of rear caliper; w/ & w/o spring*

Hello and Happy New Year to all.

I have a 2004 GTI (1.8t) still rolling on the original rear calipers. Two years ago (96K mi), I replaced both rear rotors/pads/and caliper hardware. Just a few months ago (still warm fall temperatures) I noticed the right rear (passenger side) rear parking brake (PB) failed to disengage and caused the pads to drag on a short 4 mile drive causing an extremely hot environment to the point I could smell it and it was noticeably hotter than the left (driver side) rear. Before leaving for my next destination, I tapped the PB lever arm back to the rest position and kept a close eye on it dismissing it as a one time fluke due to stretched PB cables. In hindsight, I'm sure this was just the beginning of the end (for the caliper), but didn't think too much of it...

Fast forward to today (recent present and 118k miles) I noticed the RR wheel much dirtier than normal despite recent snows and road salts. I peeked under the car and noticed the right rear (RR) PB lever arm in the engaged position even though the PB handle inside the car was in the down position. Yes, temperatures had fallen to sub 30*F and salt has blanketed the roads, but I believe my issue is beyond the weather and road treatments.

With the wheel off, I was able to move the RR PB lever arm by hand several mm, but it would not return to its normal rest position. Conclusion, the internal PB mechanism is kaput on that caliper.

Here is where my questions start. While searching for a replacement caliper, I've noticed two different designs - one w/o a spring on the PB lever arm , like mine (internal PB); and one w/a spring on the lever arm and cable bracket arm (assuming an external PB mechanism).

So, which one is BETTER?
Which one should I get?
Are they both the same as far as caliper performance is concerned?
Should I replace just the one or both? [If one has failed, the other can't be far behind]

I have the factory service manual, but it doesn't go into too much detail about the rear brakes. I get 4 pages; 46-13 - 46-16 on the parking brake. The rear caliper is broken out on pages 47-7 - 47-10, but no mention of the parking brake mechanism.

Thanks for looking. Any input is appreciated.

---------------------------------------------------
*Update: 9 Jan18

So, I spent the last weekend under the car. I was able to removed the PB lever and gain access to the piston shaft and the rubber seal that surrounds it. Watching videos on YT (not an exact science) I tried to remove the rubber seal but was hampered by it being bonded to the caliper on its largest diameter. This meant, for me to really get to the area behind the seal, I would have to cut the seal off. I was't going to go that far and make it worse.

Instead, I cleaned all off the dirt that was on the outside of the seal and then liberally applied PB Blaster using a red stream straw in under the inner part of the seal (center) that goes around the lever shaft. A lot of blaster leaked out so I did it in small bursts to minimize leakage.

I put everything back together and will proceed to the next step of getting new PB cables as I think one side has stretched considerably and is showing lots of bubbles in the cable jacket.

If and when I get new calipers, I may break the seal on the old caliper just to see what is inside. I guess as time allows, I may do another brake fluid flush with my power bleeder to see if that helps any. It couldn't hurt.*


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

You’re on the right track. When the parking brake cable boots allow material into the brake cable housing all Hell occurs. With that mileage and what’s occurring, new cables, rebuilt calipers (w/ springs) and discs are in order as regularly due maint. 

Very few VW’s had those assist springs from the factory. Even the rear 41mm piston sized Mk IV/TT I rebuilt for the Corrado had no helper springs. They’re only a few bucks and worth adding to your current brakes as the first attempt to cure the sticky calipers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

